# Chain Harrow



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

I seem to have an new addiction 
Bought a new Kubota with a trailer full of implements. Have cleared my weekends and evenings to find myself sitting on it as often as possible. ( its not new any more) Maybe that will change before long. LOL

Anyway I have done some grass and weed removal on a couple of yards now and have done a fair job of leveling them out with my box scraper. But would like them to be smoother. So I am looking at Chain Harrows. my tractors a Kubota B7800 which takes at least a 5 foot blade to make passes wider than the tires. 

My multi part question is first will a chain harrow be worth the money. I have yet to find one single used one anywhere in the US. they are pretty spendy. And if they are worth the money, what size would you get for this series tractor and how much would you pay. Or do any of you have one or know of once for sale used. I am in the far northwest coast area. 

there seem to be a large variance in prices and was also reading about ones that can be flipped with half the chains pointing down then the rear pointing up. 

I used to think there cant be that many more implements left to buy. Thats funny in its self. My wife looks at me like I am crazy then she says hey would you do this or that. Sure I just need to buy this or that. ( I learned long ago in order to achieve full happiness on both parts I need to gain a new tool with each project and what ever I do has to be perfect to make her happy) So I find shes feeding the problem. If it really is a problem. I even saw a tractor the other day with a concrete mixer hooked up to the front PTO Had I not been in a hurry I would have turned around and looked at it. I think I have a disease. The eclectic company has a PTO mounted ditch witch and spool for pulling cables. And i also see a construction outfit with something I cant even describe hooked up to it. So it will never end will it. 

Friday night I was getting ready to dig out her garden to install a larger above ground swimming pool with as deep and end as possible. But then she came home. I was justifying it by the weeds that have been in this one garden bed now for a couple of years and the fact that the pool needs a new liner anyway. She decided to play dictator and remove all digging from her back yard without prior approval even though with the kids and my vote she was outvoted 4 to one on the pool idea. 

OK I am rambling thanks for any input.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

If you want a real cheap one take a section of Chain link fence and wrap a chain around it. I did that for a couple years and it worked great until I wanted to get a real one and bought a 6ft one at TSC and it works great


----------



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

*cheaps cheap*

I am well educated in a couple of areas.

First take on no new projects unless the reward is a new tool or some form of gratification that warents not getting a new tool>>LOL

Next my wife is anal retentive about anything I have done or will due for her if she only graded her house work the way she grades everything I do around the house. But that story will only provoke me building a bigger dog house to live in and it gets dark early still so I cant just ride around on my new tractor 24/7 can I. 

So I can say whats another X amount for her new yard to be perfect and all will be well. As long as it is perfect. However I can now do my part with much less effort than ever before so she can complain all she wants I will put more fuel in it. 

So instead of chaining up some chain link fence I am pushing for a real chain harrow. My dad did our current house with a 5 foot section of fencing and a yard tractor we piled sand bags and logs on it to get it to bite and it turned out ok. But the new property has tons of rocks to float to the top and its been worked hard from some deep trenching and had excavators ran all over it so it will take a lot of levelling and work to be what the boss wants. 

Looking at the real Chain Harrows has me thinking I need to step up. Plus since I have been looking for one I have found adds on every web based classifieds from people looking to buy a used one. SO if I find I wont use it much after this project is done I can probably sell it off for 70% of what I paid for it. 

However I hope to have my clan of kids all strapping young men that need a strapping desire to make money, schooled up enough by the end of this project for them to be tractor men at least until they get out of college. There are no good opportunities for kids in my area for work through high school or into college yet I have people stopping me to ask if I would do this or that and my tractors only been visible for a couple of weeks. They like to dig holes already so if I can teach them to make a nice yard they might have a chance of paying some of there own tuition costs.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

All I can say is if the CFO will approve the purchase of a good chain harrow I don't know what you are waiting for. It sounds like once you get it you will have plenty of quality seat time. 

You are right about them being kind of pricey but they do work well. Of course we would love to see some before and after pictures maybe with some action videos.


----------

